# Never going mudding solo again



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I broke 3 axles. I was stuck from 10am-2pm until a john deere pulled me out. I guess when I get the urge to go mudding solo I should pry stay close to the trees...Here come the rhino axles :bigok:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Or stay out of the deep mud holes and trail ride


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr obvious thats completely true.


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

wc4life21 said:


> Mr obvious thats completely true.


lmao....luckily when i swamped my brute i wasnt alone,i normally trail ride alone.

thats how i built my f250,something would break...upgrade time


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

thats how i built my f250,something would break...upgrade time 


Thats exactly what im doing. I keep hearing your to hard on things and ur a dumbass for breaking stuff then i get the upgrade and everybody wants it...I just figure if you know your going to upgrade when something breaks then ride it hard so you have to upgrade!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Should add this to the worst hole thread...


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

In my head as I'm ridin I'm always looking around, if I get stuck can I get out (((yes-->hammer down))))) (((no--->ima go around this one))))


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: nice


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wc4life21 said:


> thats how i built my f250,something would break...upgrade time
> 
> 
> thats exactly what im doing. I keep hearing your to hard on things and ur a dumbass for breaking stuff then i get the upgrade and everybody wants it...i just figure if you know your going to upgrade when something breaks then ride it hard so you have to upgrade!


 
totally agree here its the same way here with me.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

kygreen said:


> in my head as i'm ridin i'm always looking around, if i get stuck can i get out (((yes-->hammer down))))) (((no--->ima go around this one))))


 
i think of this to then another thought comes. Man will i break something


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think my first post on here was about me riding solo lol. Stuck in a creek with broke winch, no phone, and the tornado sirens were sounding. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any of y'all think those ground anchors for your winch works?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Any of y'all think those ground anchors for your winch works?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I was wondering the same thing, or if I could just build something at work that would work as an anchor?


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Depends what your pulling out, but most of our wheelers weigh 800++ lbs...i dont know of much you could stick in the ground to hold solid while winching...id like to hear about or see something thatll work!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an idea in my head I may try to make something lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If you haven't already ordered axles give me a shout. 

Depends on what kind of anchor I have seen the boat style anchors work well in certain situations


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

kygreen said:


> In my head as I'm ridin I'm always looking around, if I get stuck can I get out (((yes-->hammer down))))) (((no--->ima go around this one))))


I am always looking around. Nothing worse then being solo and being stuck.

Sent while not working too hard


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

kygreen said:


> In my head as I'm ridin I'm always looking around, if I get stuck can I get out (((yes-->hammer down))))) (((no--->ima go around this one))))


Judging by my name human depth finder bc i get stuck so often i have to be like r u going to pull me out... Its usually bad enough it require winch(es)...


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

wc4life21 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...



I got my YZ450F stuck 5 miles in the woods n waled barefooted with socks that the bottom tore out and i was so thirsty i drank a bottle of water i found on the ground.. And then walk 5 miles back in with help to pick up out of the mud...


----------

